# Log Splitter Table



## DexterDay (Aug 15, 2011)

Got bored today and added a table to the Splitter. I have seen many others that have done it. I had some plate steel lying around (I work in a Steel Mill)..

Cut to size, drilled holes, and painted. Figured I would share. I  took pics after I used it. They were a liuttle dark. Also noticed that my 2 coats of paint are not going to last for nothing.... But having something large enough to hold the other half of the round. (Yes Dennis, If its under 18", I split Horizontal) is really nice. If its over 18", Its all Vertical. Pics attached.....

Also Ran the 036 for quite awile today.. Man I love that Saw.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice work!  

Of course we all know this is just an excuse for you to post pictures of your pale white ash.


----------



## soupy1957 (Aug 15, 2011)

Now THERE'S a guy who spends a LOT of time in his yard!!

-Soupy1957


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks great.  When you drop an 18" diameter round on it, what do you do with the half that is still in your hand?  Do you have a table to the right?  I have been thinking about this as well and have thought that it would be nice to almost have an L shaped bench that sits on top of the the splitter around the operator's station.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Aug 15, 2011)

As usual Dex...SWEET!


----------



## Jags (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice looking work.  I am curious on how you will like the performance of the angled table instead of a flat work table.  With my lift, it seconds as a work table (also and outfeed table) and I have the ability to use it at any angle.  I choose just "slightly" angled towards the beam if not flat.  Basically, I am wondering if that table is going to allow the other half of a split to wiggle down into your work zone???


----------



## muncybob (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks good! 
 I have had to have my mower fixed by a local welder twice this summer and each time I had him reinforce the repairs. I liked his work so he's coming over this week to look at my splitter and give me a price for a bolt on cradle/table set up. These things save so much "picking up". He should have mine done in a week or so...just in time for some splitting parties!


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2011)

I got the one from the fellow below, split 6 cords with on it, and very happy.
I could barely transfer some of the rounds from lawn trailer to splitter rail.
Would try to slow the drop, but sometimes it went right on there.
Took it off yesterday - seconds.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOG-SPLITTER-CR...841?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0cd8ce59


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 15, 2011)

Used it a little last night on some Ash that was about 16" in Diameter. The angle isn't bad, its the same angle that the small factory "cradle" is on. The half seemed to "Fit and Sit" pretty well. The cost was nothing, just stuff I had lying around. The paint won't last long and I do see myself upgrading from the current set-up. Having a larger work area is always better

And Yes Soupy I like my lawn to be "Groomed". Me and my neighbor are always battling to see who has the nicer lawn. When I get rid of my Cub Cadet Zero Turn and get my Dixie Chopper (74"/Diesel) there will be no contest.


----------



## Jags (Aug 15, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> The angle isn't bad, its the same angle that the small factory "cradle" is on. The half seemed to "Fit and Sit" pretty well.



That sounds good.  I just look at things in relation to what I do (or am used to).  I work up a lot of large logs and thought to myself - I don't think half of one of my logs would "fit" on the table. %-P   Just looking at it from a different point of view.

Glad to hear that it is working well.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 15, 2011)

Good deal. With shipping, how much for one sent to Alaska? 
Looks professional made.
If the paint don't hold up, spray some oil on it to help prevent rust,


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks good. Anything that cuts down on the amount of work to process wood is a plus. How do you like the 25" on the 036? I just got one that came with a 16" and I bought a 20" for it. I'd like to have something bigger for the occasional big stuff I run into.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 15, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Looks good. Anything that cuts down on the amount of work to process wood is a plus. How do you like the 25" on the 036? I just got one that came with a 16" and I bought a 20" for it. I'd like to have something bigger for the occasional big stuff I run into.



So far I like the 20".. The 25", I have only used a couple times before the oiler quit altogether. I would think the 25" would be great if I got a skipper for it. But the balance is much ber=tter w/ 20" on it. Little nose heavy with the 25". IMO


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 16, 2011)

The table works pretty good. Although I am going to turn the bolts upside down. The "Halfs" seem to stay put, but some have drifted down becuase of vibration (You were right Jags).Only split a few yesterday, so I never noticed. . By flipping the bolts, it will put 2" of bolt up in the air to act like a stop. Other than that, I am pretty pleased. Much better than it was..


----------



## Jags (Aug 16, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> (You were right Jags).



I NEVER tire of hearing that. :coolsmile: 

Naaa...it is not about right or wrong, but function.  You may find that the bolts will work as a stop and all is well, or you may find yourself leveling out the table - what ever.  What is important is that it works for you.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 16, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> What is important is that it works for you.



lol and then you find yourself staring at that 30" round of Oak you just brought home thinking you need a bigger table.


----------



## Jags (Aug 16, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or bigger.... :lol:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 16, 2011)

lol, that 30" round was about all I think we could get into the trailer without knocking it down.


----------



## Kenster (Aug 16, 2011)

With the bolts upside down it should be a lot easier to give them a quick tightening as needed if and when they vibrate loose.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 17, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they are that big... It goes Vertical. I go BackWoodSavage Style on it,.... Thats why the table does not extend past the end... Just in case. If you noticed in the background. I still have some pretty Big Maple's to bust up. A couple are to heavy to lift.


----------

